# if you join



## FOX_103 (24 Feb 2004)

if you join the reserves do u have to go to war? or is it volunteer?


----------



## McInnes (24 Feb 2004)

If you are under the age of 18 you cannot be deployed over seas. If you are over the age of 18 you can volenteer to serve overseas.


----------



## dano (24 Feb 2004)

Also, The government can‘t force the reserves to go to war.
Only in certain circumstances will they force the reserves to go to war.


----------



## wongskc (24 Feb 2004)

Last time the reserves were mobilized for wartime service was World War 2.  Since then, all reserve committments have been purely voluntary.  Mobilization of the reserves on that scale requires an act of parliament.

Come to think of it, were the reserves mobilized for the FLQ crisis or was that voluntary as well?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (24 Feb 2004)

The Reserves werent mobilized during Korea were they? For some reason Korea is sticking out in my mind..


----------



## gate_guard (24 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb] Also, The government can‘t force the reserves to go to war.
> Only in certain circumstances will they force the reserves to go to war. [/qb]


Translation: Yes, in certain circumstances the government can send the reserves into war.

PHANTOM_FLIGHTOZER
I‘m curious as to your reasons for asking this?


----------



## D-n-A (24 Feb 2004)

gate_guard, because he wants to be a sniper in the Seaforth or Westies..


----------



## Eowyn (25 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by wongskc:
> [qb] Last time the reserves were mobilized for wartime service was World War 2.  Since then, all reserve committments have been purely voluntary.  Mobilization of the reserves on that scale requires an act of parliament.
> 
> Come to think of it, were the reserves mobilized for the FLQ crisis or was that voluntary as well? [/qb]


Actually under the National Defence Act, s. 31, it only takes an Order in Council.  It would be confirmed by Parliament later.  The Council is the Privy Council, which is nominally the Cabinet.


----------



## shaunlin41 (25 Feb 2004)

I believe that parliment can use a little thing called the notwithstanding act to remove policy against conscription for a period of 5 years and then everyone is going even civies so if there is a war large enough to call up the reserves than this will most likly happen as well.  So fear not you will not be alone. haha


----------



## shaunlin41 (25 Feb 2004)

I believe that parliment can use a little thing called the notwithstanding act to remove policy against conscription for a period of 5 years and then everyone is going even civies so if there is a war large enough to call up the reserves than this will most likly happen as well.  So fear not you will not be alone. haha


----------



## venero (25 Feb 2004)

But if there was a war big enough to concribe civies then I would think that any reservist would be Juumping at the chance to go.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Feb 2004)

First off, if you are in, you are in. Reg or Res, you took the risk when you signed on.

Its called being responsible, and fulfilling your commitment and duty as a soldier.

Certain trades and/or skills which the regs cant fill are then drwan off the res side. 

Also I think in any national crisis, especially a big one, where your freedom, way of life or national safety of the Cdn people are invloved, I reckon like in all big wars which Canada has been in, there would be a rush to the recruitng centres.

In most, patriotism is alive and well, its just the whinging minority  ‘snivel libertairians‘, who are heard beacuse of their whining.

Never think that today‘s cream of the crop of Cdn youth would not answer the call to arms if need be.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (25 Feb 2004)

sure no one wants to go to WAR, but if going to war is your number one concern whether you join or not, you shouldnt join. YUou join the Military for a career, by doing that you are saying you will stand up and fight for the defense of canada and the freedom. if you are not willing to go to war and defend our nation or help other needy countrys.. no offence you shouldnt join up.


----------



## cathtaylor (25 Feb 2004)

Good point Blackhawk.
Also, no offense intended; It takes a lot of thought and consideration before joining. It‘s not about slinging a gun on your back and playing in the mud. It‘s about being Canadian. You‘re a soldier first and foremost. The education, training, and the career are a privelege not a right. It comes with offering to defend your country as well as the rights of the people of other countries; it comes with being human.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (25 Feb 2004)

exactly, you said it better then me


----------



## FOX_103 (26 Feb 2004)

the reason why im joining at 16 (straight off the bat) is becuase i think it would help start me off faster, to learn more so than when i come to the age of 18 i can then go to "war" or mybe join the reg force.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by PHANTOM_FLIGHTOZER:
> [qb] the reason why im joining at 16 (straight off the bat) is becuase i think it would help start me off faster, to learn more so than when i come to the age of 16 i can then go to "war" or mybe join the reg force. [/qb]


you should check earlier replies before you post



> Originally posted by Aquilus Lupin:
> [qb] If you are under the age of 18 you cannot be deployed over seas. If you are over the age of 18 you can volenteer to serve overseas. [/qb]


and just because there is conflict, doesn‘t mean that you will be asked to volunteer, you still have to be reccomended for a tour by your Unit. and, no offence, but you sound like one of those kids who watches too many war movies and thinks it would be cool to jump on a grenade, generally that kind of person don‘t make it past the manditory psyche eval required to go overseas.


----------



## McInnes (1 Mar 2004)

What in those two sentances leads you to believe that I think it is cool to jump on a grenade, or that I am the type of person to fail a psychological evaluation?

Also, if you even have a unit, they may do it differently, never mind the constant changes in how things are done. What I have seen is that they have asked for volenteers, and then the list is fwd higher up for consideration. Untrained pers. can even volenteer if they want to, they will just be told no.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Mar 2004)

sorry Lupin, that comment was not ment for you, I was using your quote to illustrate the point for Phantom. and the psyche test comment(also for Phantom) was to explain that there is a screening process for volunteers going on tour, so as to aviod incidents like those talked about in other threads (ie. the controversy over the soldier who shot himself in the head in his bunk)


----------



## McInnes (2 Mar 2004)

No worries.


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by PHANTOM_FLIGHTOZER:
> [qb] if you join the reserves do u have to go to war? or is it volunteer? [/qb]


As for over seas posting‘s as a Reservist you volunteer.Then again if you are excepted.
You will go.

As to a full blown War,it take‘s an Act of Parilment to activate the Reseves to full standing with in the Reguler Army,then we would come under our repesctive commands.

Hope this help‘s.


----------

